# speaker properties advanced tab default format



## mixy (Jun 3, 2008)

my speaker properties advaced tab default format is greayed out.
i have vista sp1 home premium.

im using a creative x-fi express card type 34/54 expanssion slot plug and play FOR 5.1 SOUNDCARD

i just need to know how to select 24 bit, 192000 Hz (Studio Quality) BUT ITS GREYED OUT


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you checked the setup in the Creative software?


----------

